# Easter fun day at the Cats Protection League Derby



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thier Easter event is always very popular with thier younger supporters. As usual we will have refreshments for grown ups and our barbecue will be fired up. This event is always geared towards the children, with lots of games and Easter egg themed prizes to be won. Naturally the day would not be complete without a tour of the centre and the chance to meet all our "guests" hoping to find a new home. For more details see thier website Cats Protection - Derby Adoption Centre

Date: 12 April 2009 
Time: 09:00 - 15:00 
Location: Long Lane 
Street: Long Lane, Dalbury Lees 
Town/City: Ashbourne, United Kingdom


----------



## gillheath (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you please note that the name of the Charity is Cats Protection - not Cats Protection League (which it used to be but has not been for several years).

Gill Heath, Welfare Officer, Derby & District Cats Protection


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe i should try and get along (if i can get a lift) being as i work in the shop at wirksworth


----------



## gillheath (Mar 3, 2011)

Please note the name of our charity is Cats Protection, not Cats Protection League - which it has not been for 13 years!

Gill Heath
Welfare Officer
Derby & District
Cats Protection


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

So you keep reminding us! But old habits die hard and people will still keep referring to the Cats Protection League, I know I do. I don't think it really matters, we all know what is meant.


----------

